# attempting to mount dvd gives "cannot optain lock on /media/.hal-mtab"



## MikeyIckey (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been able to play dvd's in the past so I'm not sure why this is happening now. But hal mounts the dvd. I see it mounted on /media. But when I try to play it w/ xine it gives a KIOExec error with "Cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab" Can anyone tell me what might cause this now? Thanks.


----------



## MikeyIckey (Jul 20, 2009)

solved.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2009)

How?


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

had the same with Dell Latitude when hotswapping the DVD drive in place of the battery. known Dell Lati fw bug. what was on your case?


----------

